# Monkey Attack!!!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Sikeston, MO - More than 50 signed a petition asking the Sikeston City Council to look into monkey attacks on their street. The petitioners claim the monkey is a danger to adults and children.

Phyllis Gates thinks otherwise.

" He is usually pretty calm. People make him nervous," Gates said. Gates says she bought the monkey in Kansas City five years ago for $5,000. The monkey's name is Alex.

"I wouldn't say he attacks people, but if he is provoked, he is like other exotic animals, they will attack," Gates said.

Her neighbors say it does not matter if the monkey is provoked, he will attack anyway.

"She cannot control her monkey," Peggy Bearden said. "It attacked my grandson. Part of the material is gone in his shirt." Bearden lives across the street from Gates.

Next door, Gayla Schearf says Alex attacked her.

"They came over to my yard, and the monkey got away. He attacked me after that," Schearf said.

Sikeston City Manager Doug Friend tells Heartland News that it is illegal for someone to own a monkey in Sikeston, but there is an exception in Gates' case, because she owned the monkey before the law was put in place. Friend says the city will look into recent allegations.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sounds like this guy would make a good bodyguard, but a lousy butler.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Sounds like this guy would make a good bodyguard, but a lousy butler.


When it comes to security, I prefer the Trunk Monkey myself!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Monkeys are stupid. I would like to see what would happen if that thing were provoked by a Pit Bull.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

_"She cannot control her monkey," Peggy Bearden said._

Quote o' the Day  I know some guys with that problem.
/rimshot

Back to the topic, though... The monkey's owner is stupid. If she knows that people make the monkey nervous, for f***'s sake, why is she putting it in a situation where it will become nervous and aggressive...repeatedly????

If only ignorance was an excrutiatingly painful condition.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You have to admit though, monkeys are foolish creatures. I am not debating the issue that it's owner has the obvious IQ of a crouton as to put her and it in a libel position. Yet, something has to be said for idiotic things that have nothing better to do than pick fleas and bugs off one another for purposes of consumption, along with their uncontrollable urge to fling feces at anything that comes within throwing range and then have the nerve to laugh about their cleverness. 

Damn dirty apes!  :finger:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

LMAO! I want a Trunk Monkey! So, I wonder what kind of monkey is on the loose in Sikeston? I had a buddy who owned a howler monkey. One day while he was carrying it around the neighborhood, a dog ran up and barked at the monkey. The monkey freaked, and my friend ended up in the hospital. Those things can be pretty strong and they got teeth, too.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Argh !! I hate monkeys... they're evil !! Especially those very small capuchin monkeys that people carry everywhere... You can usually see them in many horror/pirate movies.


----------

